# 211k receiver



## mwdxer (Oct 30, 2013)

I have a 211k receiver and our OTA PBS translator runs their main channel plus two sub channels. Their 3rd channel (2nd sub) runs three streams of audio (1) NPR News (2) NPR Music and (3) KMHD Jazz. With the OTA tuner in the TV, I can toggle between all three of these audio services. Can I do that with the 211k receiver? I have never found a way to switch from the NPR News sub channel over to the other ones. Thanks.

Patrick


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

Nope. What you're talking about is MTS.

DISH doesn't support MTS beyond the scope of SAP (where only alternate languages are supported). Any of this stuff gets lost in the transcoding to MPEG4 I'd imagine.


----------



## mwdxer (Oct 30, 2013)

Where do I find SAP on the 211k? One digital OTA tuner I have carries all of the audio services under SAP. I have never even found SAP with the 211k receiver menu.
Thanks.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

That is the problem. DISH allows the selection of languages, not SAP channels. As all the audio feeds on your channel 28-03 (if I understand the station correctly) are marked as "English" DISH doesn't allow you to select "Spanish" or another language to get the SAP feed (although, it is worth a shot). You may be able to get something different by selecting "Alternate" audio in the audio settings on your receiver.


----------



## mwdxer (Oct 30, 2013)

The channel is:

KOPB 10.1 PBS
KOPB 10.2 OPB+
KOPB 10.3 NPR News
KOPB 10.3 NPR Music
KOPB 10.3 KMHD (Jazz)

I'll try the alternate language on the channel, but I presume whatever language I pick will be the same on all channels. I might be interesting to try though.
Thanks.


----------



## MikeW (May 16, 2002)

On my TV, Chan 8.4 has two PBS audio feeds. I note on my TV that the second feed says it is "French". When I go to the 211k and select "French" I get the second audio feed. 

Simply go to "Preferences", "Alternate Audio" and choose other languages. Don't just stop on Spanish. Also, try it with your TV tuner and notice what it displays for the alternate audio channels. Also, make sure you click on "Done". The audio doesn't change until you do so.


----------



## mwdxer (Oct 30, 2013)

Thanks. I will try that. There are a lot of alternate languages listed there. I tried last night, but did not hit Done, so that may be why it did not work.


----------

